# little staircase with FPE



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

200 year old staircase just refinished. It was stripped of all old latex paints built up over the years then full ol prime. We used fine Paints of Europe gloss on all balusters and handrail. 240 hours fomn start to finsih.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Man talk about labor intensive.Very nice work.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome job Ron. Did you brush or spray the FPE?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome!:notworthy:

And to think another member here repaired, prepped, and painted an entire exterior in that time.

Apples & oranges for sure.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The balusters were sprayed with an HLPV and the hand rail and newel posts were brushed. The stair treads were completed by the floor guy who sealed them before removing all the paint from the underside of the treads but it is now character. I have had a two man crew in this house for 9 of the last 13 weeks of this summer, wish we were outside but the majority of their projects are time and material.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Was this job time and materials? I wouldn't even know where to start estimating how long that would take stripping that. 

But it looks fantastic!

Just read the above comment.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What did you use to strip the old paint?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome job...


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Ramsden Painting said:


> The balusters were sprayed with an HLPV and the hand rail and newel posts were brushed. *The stair treads were completed by the floor guy who sealed them before removing all the paint from the underside of the treads* but it is now character. I have had a two man crew in this house for 9 of the last 13 weeks of this summer, wish we were outside but the majority of their projects are time and material.


He just took off _some_ of it.
Do you do alot of restoration work?
It takes a special mindset for that type of detail.:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy crap, batman. So you're saying that staircase cost the client 12-15k? or more?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job 
Where was this?
Also info on hvlp that was used!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Holy crap, batman. So you're saying that staircase cost the client 12-15k? or more?


That's the wild part about (historic) restoration work, throw out your notions about unit pricing. As Monstertruck pointed out, it does take a special mindset, but you operate in a different niche from the bottom feeders.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> That's the wild part about (historic) restoration work, throw out your notions about unit pricing. As Monstertruck pointed out, it does take a special mindset, but you operate in a different niche from the bottom feeders.


Think about it this way Mike, you couldn't reproduce, install, and finish that project for less than 30 large, maybe even 50. Personally, I find this type of work much more appealling than running around painting crappers or doing Wal-Marts. But hey, we're all different and it's all gotta git done.:yes:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Stunning. I'll never complain about sanding plain ol' round spindles again after see yer pics. Great work. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

This project was in the 10k plus materials arena, Mind you it is only a two level staircase and what you see is what we did. We used a cheap HVLP as our Graco 395 air assist died on us. I will find out the product they used to strip the balusters but we used alot of hand scraping with speciality scraperes and where we could we used our Festool sanders where we could. These jobs are not something you just jump into and for the majority of time it is T&M. The nice thing about customers like these is that they know other customers who have the same type of houses and like quality and not just set on price.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

This is another room in the same house we just started this week. New plaster ceiling, new crown being installed, RRP for lead, the full oil paint, Aura on walls. 80-100 hrs


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Must be a small room!

Will you spray the doors, windows, and trim?
How does the LP do with the FPE?

I've only used the exterior grade and it was thick as mud.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We will spray all the trim and doors. Thin the FPE a tad with their FPE thinner and your good to go, but very thin coats. We are also repainting all the exterior front and side doors with FPE exterior high gloss and home owner is thinking of respraying all the shutters, 44 sets = 88 shutters


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

couple of pictures of the exterior of this house. You can see ther barn in the back ground. Their is a new addition connecting the two, its only 166 years old. This home has eight bedrooms on the second and third floor. I think the home has 15 or 16 rooms or so.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Ramsden Painting said:


> couple of pictures of the exterior of this house. You can see ther barn in the back ground. Their is a new addition connecting the two, its only 166 years old. This home has eight bedrooms on the second and third floor. I think the home has 15 or 16 rooms or so.


 Ahhhh, The Sweetness!
She's a beaut!:thumbup:

Any chance of pushing the shutters into the winter?
Occasionally we restore windows and shutters over the winter.
Great filler work for when the phone doesn't ring in late December early January.

I'd like to try more of the FPE, but the nearest store is over an hour away.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great work
Looks like andover mass


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

It is actually North Andover. The shutters were just completed lastt year but the homeowner likes the FPE look. It will probaby be done sometime the end of winter, but not currently on the radar. Our next project is the sides and back of the barn.


----------

